# Arrow Rest



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

been told it is one of the quietest arrow rests ever made...vertical drop is a good thing....also been told they will survive almost anything you could put them through....kind of pricey though for such a simple design IMO....overal i would check it out if i was in the market...nothing but good things have reached my ears so far


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*trophy ridge drop slide*

well i will find out just ored 2 off ebay 109.00 each. i have 6 bows all have trophy ridge drop zones, they are awesome.will have them by 2/17/2010 let you know.:darkbeer:


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

got the new trophy ridge drop slide rest. put one on my switchback its nice.then put one on my hoyt hypertec had a hard time getting it to fit, when i did it was in on an angle.i had to adjust it to the lowest point to get in.this ment i had to drop the string loop about 3/16". when all was said done it worked well but doesn't look so great. those tec bows can be tuff some times. BE WARE.


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*ok but nto good*

I had one on my bow for a while. It shot good but every once in a while the arrow would bounce off and get under the lifter arm. I lost a few arrows and a few fletchings from it. I would rather shoot a full containment rest or one that does nothave a bounde problem. My 2 C


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The Drop SLide is bar none the smoothest rising and falling, quietest dropper I have ever used!

I would not call the design "simple" as it is the only rest out there with recirculating ball bearings inside the rest. 

New for 2010 the rest comes with 2 different launchers - the standard cradle with the higher sides and a new cradle with shorter sides..


----------

